# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Cfare mendojne te huajt per Shqiptaret?

## Meriamun

Duke pasur parasysh faktin qe pjesa me e madhe e jona, e antareve te ketij forumi, jeton jashte shtetit apo te pakten ka pasur eksperienca jashte Shqiperise dhe eshte perballur me te huaj nga Evropa apo Amerika etjere mendova qe te hape kete teme te titulluar:

*Cfare mendojne te huajt per shqiptaret?*

Perpara se te them mendimin tim se cfare kam arritur te kuptoj prej te huajve ne lidhje me opinionet e tyre per ne, deshiroj te ndaj me ju disa thenje prej njerezve te njohur ne lidhje me shqiperine dhe shqiptaret. Keto thenje mund t'i gjeni kollaj nese kerkoni ne int.

*Ami Boue*: Gjeolog i shquar austriak, i cili u be i famshem ne lidhje me studimet e tij gjeologjike ne Perandorine Osmane thote per shqiptaret:
* Shqiptarët janë njerëz më të bukur në Perandorinë osmane.*

*Bajroni:* Shqiptarët me kostumet e tyre bëjnë një pejsazh më të mrekullueshëm në botë... Shqiptarët janë raca njerëzore më e bukur që ekziston, trima më të fortë se kështjellat e tyre. Për dy nipërit e Ali Pashë Tepelenës, ka thënë: Janë krijesa më të bukura që më ka zënë syri... Femra shqiptare vetëm njërit ja fal trupin dhe zemrën.
Branton. Ky publicist, ka shkruar: Shqiptarët ishin themeluesit e kalorësisë së lehtë (franceze  R.N.) dhe se me ushta të gjata (armë  R.N.) dhe me flamurkat në majat e tyre, e nisnin betejën, duke u sulur me vrul mes rreshtave të armikut dhe jepnin goditje duke krijuar pështjellim. 

*B. Vranisheviq*: Piktor nga Vojvodina: Është mrekulli ta shohësh popullin trim luftëtar shqiptar... Ata nuk lodhen për pasuri e luks... gjithmonë janë të aramtosur, madje edhe gratë të cilat njihen nga shikimi i tyre krenar dhe të ecurit të sigurtë... Lumturinë nuk e kërkojnë te bukuria, por në kënaqësinë e tyre, të burrit të vet, të fëmijëve dhe popullit të tyre.

*Eriksoni: misionar amerikan:* Nuk ka popull më shpirtmirë e më të sjellshëm (gjentil) në Evropë se shqiptarët. Ata, përbëjnë një element të fuqishëm burrërie. Mblidhen me besnikët më të adhe dhe japin jetën për fjalën e dhënë.

*Fal Majeri* Shqiptarët me armë të vetme burrërinë dhe shpirtin luftarak, u rruajtën për 1000 vjet dhe arritën të mbijetojnë... Kryengritja greke e shek. XIX, që shpëtoi Greqinë nga zgjedha turke, qe vepër e shqiptarëve.

*Fransua Pukëveli*: Shqiptarët që mund të quhen shiitë të Perandorisë së Lindjes...janë plot entuziazëm për atdheun e tyre dhe për të flasin vetëm në superlativ... Nuk ia ndajnë kurrë sytë maleve të Epirit... Mbajnë mend mirë pavarësinë që e gëzonin.

*
Gerard de Nerval:* Ngado që ishin shqiptarët shiheshin si luftëtarë kryenecë që nuk e përfillnin vdekjen.

*Gligor Përliçev:* Të gjithë shqiptarët janë zemërgjërë, mendjemprehtë dhe mirënjohës të mëdhenj; janë mikpritës dhe të besës si asnjë komb tjetër, të ndershëm, thellësisht liridashës dhe të patrembur në luftime.

*Ibn Kemali. Historian osman:* Shqiptarët e ndezën zjarrin e luftës, morën në duart e tyre ushtat, të cilat u ngjanin gjarpërinjëve helmues, dhe qëndruan në grykat e shpellave. Ata luftuan deri në kohën e mbrëmjes... Kur lufta pushoi, ata porsi lumenj vërshuan mbi ushtrinë tonë dhe e thyen atë....
Jovan Haxhivasileviq. Më 1918 shkruante se shqiptarët e Dibrës kurrë nuk i kanë zbatuar urdhërat dhe reformat e sulltanit, pushtetit turk aty ka qenë vetëm formalisht

*Lamartini.* Nuk ka pendë as penel që mund të shprehë sakrificën heroike të banorëve (të Shqipërisë) në luftrat që kanë bërë kohëve të fundit, më shumë se askush tjetër, për çlirimin e Greqisë. Ai për shqiptarët ka shkruar edhe këtë: Ky komb e ky popull nuk merret nëpër këmbë Kjo është toka e heronjëve të të gjithë kohrave Homeri aty gjeti Akilin, Grekët Aleksandrin e Madh, Turqit Skenderbeun, njerës këta të së njejtës racë, të të njejtit gjak e të së njejtës gjini.


*M. Huacunthe Hecquard*: Në asnjë vend të botës femrat nuk janë më të respektuara dhe nuk ushtrojnë një veprimtari më të fuqishme se shqiptaret dhe se disa nëna shqiptare kanë përzënë prej shtëpisë bijt e vet, pasi ata ishin larguar nga fronti i luftës, ato i kishin kthyer në fushën e betejës.


*M. Ritton:* Gratë arvanitase janë më të pastra se gratë greke.


*Madam Senja. Greke, nënë e një poeti francez:* Vallja e njohur hasapikos, që kërcehej nga arvanitasit e konkretisht nga kasapët, përbënte një rishfaqje skenash luftëtarësh të vjetër qysh nga epoka e Aleksandrit të Madh.

*Maksimilian Lambec:* Historia e vërtetë botërore do të shkruhet vetëm atëherë, kur në hartimin e saj do të marrin pjesë edhe shqiptarët.

*Marco Nese.* Ky shkencëtar ose shkrimtar italian, në një vepër të vet, të 3 dhjetorit 2004, ka theksuar se pas kapitullimit të Italisë, më 8 shtator 1943, kur Gjermania e shpalli ushtrinë italiane për dezertore dhe vendosi ta dënojë me vdekje, 20.000 ushtarë italianë shpëtuan jetën duke u fshehur nëpër familjet shqiptare. U veshën me kostume kombëtare vendase, mësuan ndonjë fjalë shqip, etj

*
Marieta Vasilesku.* Kjo rumune filoshqiptare, në një rast ka thënë se ka parë një ëmbëltor të Sharrit, shqiptar, i cili edhepse flente me hanxharën nën jastëk, ishte njeriu më besnik, më i ndershëm dhe më i guximshëm i Bukureshtit

*Michael Attaleiates. Kronist bizantin.* Në v.1034, ka shkruar: Arvanitët janë njëri nga popujt më të çuditshëm. Ata nuk i ka bindur Roma as katolicizmi, nuk e di se sa sukses do të kemi ne. Ata i mbahen ende origjinës së tyre pagane dhe nuk e braktisin vendin.

*Pallavçini. Ambasador në Stamboll:* Kryengritja e Shqipërisë së Veriut (më 1910), e çoi Turqinë në gjendje tejet kritike, jetë a vdekje për qeverinë turke.

*Pushkini:* Vetëm gjatë një beteje në Revolucionin rumun, mernin pjesë 700 shqiptarë.


*Rozher (1922):* Shqiptarët trajtojnë mikpritjen si një rit të shenjtë. Ata nuk dinë si ta falenderojnë mikun që e ka nderuar duke kaluar pragun e shtëpisë së tyre.


*Seneshali i Madh. Gjeneral i shquar nga Normandia, i shek. XVI:* Sllavët, janë të pamëshirshëm në luftë, vrasin këdo që arrijnë dhe nuk zënë asnjë rob lufte, ndaj edhe ne ua bëjmë njësoj. Sa për shqiptarët, ata kanë sjellje krejtësisht tjetër dhe sillen njerëzisht ndaj robërve të zënë... në ushtrinë e mbretit Luigj XII, ishte formuar një gradë prej 1200 shqiptarësh, të cilët treguan trimëri aq të shkëlqyer, sa që u bënë simbol i armatave franceze për afër një shekull të tërë. Kështu që, mbretërit e tjerë të Francës, për komandant të ushtrisë emëronin gjithënjë ndonjë shqiptar, siç ishte, fjala vjen, gjenerali Duka i Brisakut, etj.

*Sreten Vukosavleviq. Deputet serb:* Lëvizja kaçake ka qënë një profesion fisnik dhe elegant me të cilin merreshin njerëz të guximshëm dhe të zot, të ndihmuar nga populli, prandaj edhe pushteti sërb nuk ua delte dot në krye. Ndërsa, ministri i Punëve të Brendëshme, M. Vujiqiq, shton: Shqiptarët e kanë patur traditë kaçakllëkun, sepse kanë dashur të jetojnë të lirë dhe të pavarur. Kosta Novakoviq, thekson se kaçakët janë njerëz që bëjnë kurban të gjitha: shtëpi, mall, katandi dhe marin malet ku formojnë çeta komitësh dhe luftojnë kundër barbarizmit të ushtrisë dhe policisë serbe. Edhe Nushiqi, në mënyrë indirekte e arsyetonte Lëvizjen kaçake. Mosha Pijade, ka pranuar që kaçakët kanë luftuar kundër zgjedhës së rëndë serbe, që do të thotë e ka arsyetuar veprimin e tyre.


*Stadtmuller:* Lufta greke për liri, nuk mund të mendohej pa elementin shqiptar. (Sidomos, pa Ali Pashë Tepelenën, i cili e nxiti Kryengritjen e v. 1821, dhe pa të cilin edhe sikur të fillonte ajo kryengritje, do shuhej qysh në djep  thuhet në literaturën historike).

*Tacit:* Ilirët janë një popull i fuqishëm, me sy të errët, të matur, guximtarë, kryelartë që nxjerr ushtarë të mirë.


*Timotheos:* Shqiptarët janë më luftarakët e botës.


*Tit Livi:* Romakët janë qytetëruar nga etruskët. (toskët  R.N.)


*Vuk Karaxhiq:* Ne Serbët duhet të marrim shembullin e shqiptarëve të cilët i përkasin - tri feve e konsiderojnë njëri tjetrin bashkëkombas dhe shqiptari musliman i vret 10 turq për një shqiptar të krishterë, ndërsa shqiptari katolik i vret 10 itlianë për një shqiptar musliman apo orthodoks dhe poashtu shqiptari orthodoks i vret 10 grekë për një shqiptar musliman ose katolik. Përndryshe, Karaxhiqi ka treguar interesim për shqiptarët, siç ishte edhe botimi shqip i Dhjatës së Re, botuar në Korfuz më 1827. Mirëpo, objekti i interesimit të Vuk Karaxhiqit është edhe historia e shqiptarëve, sidomos periudha e Gjergj Kastriotit-Skënderbeut dhe personaliteti i tij. Librin Jeta e Gjergj Kastriotit e parapagoi për vete, për konsullin rus në Dubrovnik, si dhe për personalitetet e tjera të jetës letrare, historike e kulturore të Serbisë. Ai mblodhi edhe 13 këngë popullore shqipe të cilat në vitin 1830 ia dërgoi Jernej Kopitarit. Këto këngë u botuan në Zbornik filoloshkih i lingvistçkih studija më 1921, me titull Arnautske pjesme (Këngë shqiptare). Përndryshe, sipas dr. Jashar Rexhepagiqit, Vuku ka ditur pak edhe shqipen.


Keto ishin disa thenje qe mua me pelqyen jashtezakonisht kur i lexova dhe mendoj qe ne te shumten e rasteve jane te goditura. Aktualisht, ne lidhje me ne ka shume mendime dhe opinione te ndryshme duke pasur parasysh dhe faktin qe ne disa shtete si shtetet kufitare ka luajtur rolin e vet negativ edhe keqinterpretimi i fakteve dhe ngjarjeve historike per motive territoriale dhe fetare.

Por dua te theksoj qe, te pakten kete kam arritur te dalloj une, se kush i njeh shqiptaret mire, nuk ka opinion te keq.

Jam kurioz te di mendimet e juaja ne lidhje me kete teme.

Flm.

----------


## loneeagle

bravo per temen. info qe ia vlejn. Nga eksperienca ime 16 vjet jashte shqiperis them se ne pergjithesi te huajt kane opinion te mire per ne kuptohet pervec vendeve fqinje qe gjithmon kane dashur te na bejne gropen.

----------


## derjansi

valla kur hyj ka ni her ne storm front me duket sikur kret europa don me na hanger

----------


## Dito

Ore skam gje kundra te jemi me te vecantet, por sikur jemi bere pak bajat, sepse sipas cilesive qe na jepen nga kushedi se kush ne dalim me vlerat me te larta qe ka nje shtet, por kur vjen puna ke renditja ne liste jemi pak fare afer fundit.
Temat me gallate ne forum jane ato qe shprehin cilesite e nje vendi qe eshte sa nje fare ne kete rruzull.
Pak me realiste dhe pak hunden poshte  dhe shume pune kjo na duhet.

----------


## Meriamun

Nje eksperience qe me ka ndodhur mua dhe grupit tim te punes me nje profesor italishtje prej Universitetit te famshem te La Sapienza-s. Kishte shetitur ne shume vende te botes dhe kishte pare popuj dhe kultura te ndryshme. Ishte hera e pare qe vinte ne Shqiperi. Gjate tre javeve te kursit qe qendroi sebashku me grupin tone dukej shume entuziast dhe me optimizem theksonte se rinia shqiptare eshte shume here me novatore dhe e guximshe se ajo italjane. Para se te largohej, diten e fundit te gjitheve na dha nganje zarf dhe na tha qe kjo eshte nje dhurate e vogel per ne. Kuptohet qe zarfat ne i hapem mbrapa dhe per cudine e te gjitheve, ne te tere zarfat ishte nje flete A4 ne te cilen ishte shkruajtur nje tregim i bukur i Gianni Rodarit, il paese senza punta. U habitem te gjithe se sa ne menyre origjinale dhe domethenese profesori kishte arritur te krahasoje realitetin shqiptar me nje tregim te shkurter te Rodarit. Kete tregim do mundohem ta perkthej me poshte: 

*Vendi pa maja*
Giovannino Perdigiorno ishte nje udhetar i madh. Udheto dhe udheto, nje dite arriti ne nje vend ku qoshet e shtepive ishin te rrumbullakta, ndersa catite e tyre cuditerisht nuk mbaronin me maje si kudo por kishin dicka ne forme te kurrizit, nje perthyerje te embel. Pergjate rruges zgjatej nje gardh me trendafila, dhe ai aty per aty mendoi te kepuste nje prej tyre. Nderkohe qe po kepuste trendafilin, bente shume kujdes qe te mos shpohej prej gjembave , por per cudi te tij gjembat nuk shponin, nuk kishin maje dhe dukeshin si te ishin prej plastike, thjeshte te gudulisnin doren.

"Shiko, shiko", tha Giovannino me ze ta larte. Pas gardhit me trendafila u shfaq roja duke buzeqeshur. " Nuk e dije qe eshte e ndaluar te kepusesh trendafilat?"
"Me vjen keq, por nuk e mendova dicka te tille"
"Atehere do te paguash gjysme gjobe" i tha roja qe me buzeqeshjen e tij do te kishte qene si ai xhuxhi qe coi Pinokun ne vendin e lojrave.

Giovannino, vuri re qe roja po e shkruante gjoben me nje laps qe nuk kishte maje. Dhe pa dashur e pyeti rojen. " Me trego kamën (thiken apo shpaten) tende"
"Me gjithe qejf" i pergjigjet roja. Dhe sigurisht as kjo nuk kishte maje.

"Ca vendi eshte ky?" pyeti Giovannino

"Vendi pa maja" u pergjigj roja me miresjellje sikur fjalet e tij do te shkruheshin te gjitha me te madhe.

" Po per gozhdat si ja beni?"

"Kemi kohe qe i kemi hequr nga qarkullimi dhe ne vend te tyre perdorim zamk"

"Dhe tani ju lutem te me goditni dy here me shuplake"

Giovannino, i habitur kishte mbetur me goje hapur sikur do te gelltiste nje torte te tere.
"Per hire te Zotit nuk dua te perfundoj ne burg per fyerja ndaj nje zyrtari publik. "Me shuplaka duhet te goditem une dhe jo te godas"

"Por ketu funksionon keshtu" u mundua te shpjegoje roja me miresjellje. Per nje gjobe te plote 4 shuplaka per gjysme gjobe vetem dy"

"Rojes?" pyeti Giovannino i habitur

"Po, rojes"  u pergjigj roja

" Po eshte e tmerrshme e padrejte"

"Sigurisht qe eshte e padrejte, dhe sigurisht qe eshte e tmerrshme" tha roja
"Kjo eshte dicka e urrejtur dhe njerezit qe mos te godasin disa te shkrete dhe te pafajshem si rojet, mundohen qe te mos thyejne ligjet"

"Atehere jepi, me godit dy here me shuplake dhe radhe tjeter ki kujdes" tha roja

" Une aq me pak dua te godas perkundrazi dua te perqafoj" pergjigjet Givannino

Meqe qenka keshtu ia ktheu roja atehere jam i detyruar te shoqeroj tek kufiri.

Dhe keshtu Giovannino u detyrua te largohet prej Vendit pa Maja, por akoma sot e kesaj dite shpreson qe nje dite te kthehet dhe te jetoje atje ne nje shtepi te bukur me cati me cati pa maje.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

interesante kjo teme Meriamun

do shtoja gjitheashtu profesorat na konsiderojn student te mire dhe punetor  :perqeshje: 

Kurse Amerikanet adoleshent nga cfare degjova njehere ne klasen e gjimnazit, po thoshnin qe jemi shume fanatik

----------


## thirsty

Me pare do pyesja cfare mendojne Shqiptaret per vetveten?

----------


## s0ni

Nuk e kam lexuar ende postimin e pare, por me pelqeu tregimi i Vendit pa Maja.

Nje gje tjeter te mire qe kane shqiptaret eshte se jane te guxinshem dhe rrezikojne per te perfituar (take risks). Ne jete nqs s'rrezikon po ne ate vend ku je do mbetesh. Rruga per sukses ka deshtime, do humbasesh perpara se te fitosh. Sic kemi shprehjen popullorce pune pune nate e dite qe te shohesh pakez drite. Qofte kjo per biznesin qe hapin. Po ashtu kjo vlen per prinderit shqiptare te cilet me mundime kane derguar femijet e tyre neper universitetet e botes. Duke mos harruar qe brezi i prinderve kane qene te vuajtur nen regjimin e komunizmit dhe serisht ja dinin te miren arsimit. Na kane dhene perkrahje te jashtezakondshme, nuk po flas vetem per veten time por dhe shoqerine shqiptare qe njoh.

Mendime te llojit "shqiptaret s'jane asgje" vijne nga njerez qe vete s'jane asgje, rrethohen me njerez qe s'jane asgje prandaj nuk kan faj qe mendojne ne kete menyre. Kjo eshte arsyeja me e llogjikshme per mua.

----------


## Meriamun

Dito, kjo teme nuk eshte per te treguar qe shqiptaret jane populli me i vecante ne planet. Thjesht me intereson te di prej antareve te forumit, duke u mbeshtetur ne eksperiencat e tyre personale se cfare mendojne te huajte per ne. Nqs disa te huaj te famshem kane pasur mendimin qe shqiptaret jane te vecante dhe dallohen prej tjereve per disa virtyteve te vecanta qe i karakterizojne, ky eshte mendimi i tyre dhe neve na takon ta respektojme. Si psh me poshte do te sjell dhe disa thenje tjera te gjetura ne int ne lidhje me atdheun dhe kombin tone. Si psh:

----------


## Meriamun

...............

----------


## Meriamun

CAVALLI SFORZA
DIFFUSION OF GENES AND LANGUAGES
IN HUMAN EVOLUTION
ALBERTO PIAZZA
Dipartimento di Genetica, Biologia e Biochimica,
Università di Torino,
via Santena 19, 10126 Torino, Italy
alberto.piazza@unito.it
LUIGI CAVALLI SFORZA
Department of Genetics,
Stanford University,
Stanford, CA 94305,USA
cavalli@stanford.edu
In a study by Cavalli-Sforza et al. (1988), the spread of anatomically modern
man was reconstructed on the basis of genetic and linguistic pieces of evidence:
the main conclusion was that these two approaches reflect a common underlying
history, the history of our past still frozen in the genes of modern populations.
The expression `genetic history' was introduced (Piazza et al. 1988) to point out
that if today we find many genes showing the same geographical patterns in
terms of their frequencies, this may be due to the common history of our species.
A deeper exploration of the whole problem can be found in Cavalli-Sforza et al.
(1994). In the following, some specific cases of structural analogies between
linguistic and genetic geographical patterns will be explored that supply further
and more updated information. It is important to emphasize at the outset that
evidence for coevolution of genes and languages in human populations does not
suggest by itself that some genes of our species determine the way we speak;
this coevolution may simply be due to a common mode of transmission and
mutation of genetic and linguistic units of information and common constraints
of demographic factors.

A new treatment of the problem has been given in a still unpublished
analysis (Piazza et al., but see Cavalli-Sforza, 2000 where main results are
anticipated) of a set of lexical data (200 words) in 63 Indo-European languages
published by Dyen et al. (1992). 





> From a linguistic distance matrix whose elements are the fraction of words with the same lexical root for any pair of languages and its transformation to make the matrix elements proportional to
> time of differentiation, we were able to reconstruct a linguistic tree. The root of the tree separates Albanians from the others, with a reproducibility rate (the error in reconstructing the tree) of 71 percent. The next oldest branch is Armenian. The simplest interpretation is that the language of the first migrant Anatolian farmers survives today in two direct descendants, Albanian and Armenian, which diverged from the oldest pre-Indo-European languages in different directions but remained relatively close to the point of origin. If we give to the first split the time depth of the beginning of the expansion of the pre-Indo-European Anatolian farmers, about 9,000 years ago.....

----------


## Meriamun

*



			
				We now come to the third division of the Albanian language, which consists of unknown roots, or at least of such as have not hitherto been explained; we might at first have been apt to leave the examination of the subject to orientalists, and to suppose that these words were exclusively of Asiatic origin, because they are apparently foreign to every known European language. But as we have ocassionaly been able to account for some of these roots, and to connect them, in spite of their irregularity, with the Hellenic and other European dialects, we were led to conclusion that the primitives of a pure and indigenous language like the Albanian, must have been at one time common to the Thracian, Illyrian, Phrygian and Lydian, and that the uknown roots are not the least valuable part of each or all these languages. The Albanian .. might become as useful, in an historical point of view, as the language of the Orpheus or Deucalion, and might enable us to explain the meaning attached to the names of many ancient people and places.
			
		

*
*Universal Geography by M. Malte-Brun 1829.*

----------


## Dito

Problemi more djale i mbare nuk eshte tek cilesite e mira qe posedojme por tek ato te keqiat qe keto 20 vitet e fundit i kemi me teprice. Ju kapni theniet e vizitoreve nder vite e mbase nder shekuj qe si vizitore qe ishin nuk do te thoshin jeni horra por te kunderten.
Sa per te te iluminuar ndiq cthote instituti luce per shqiperine e para 80 viteve dhe vazhdo ne ditet e sotme se cfare thote interpoli dhe policia britanike perseri per vendin tone te dashur.
Duam apo sduam jemi shembull per mizorite e tejskashme dhe per kete me vjen keq sepse edhe une jam shqiptar dhe sme vjen aspak mire qe sapo marrin vesh italjanet apo greket, maqedonasit te shohin me mosbesim sepse turra e druve tashme ka rene nga disa kercunj qe kemi akoma.

----------


## Meriamun

Childe Harold (1812-1819), peligrinazhi i tij ne trojet shqiptare dhe si i pershkruan ai shqiptaret:

*



			
				Land of Albania! where Iskander rose, Theme of the young, and beacon of the wise, And he his namesake, whose oft-baffled foes Shrunk from his deeds of chivalrous emprize: Land of Albania! let me bend mine eyes On thee, thou rugged nurse of savage men! The cross descends, thy minarets arise, And the pale crescent sparkles in the glen, Through many a cypress grove within each city’s ken.” Canto II, XXXVIII. “Fierce are Albania’s children, yet they lack not virtues, were those virtues more mature. Where is the foe that ever saw their back? Who can so well the toil of war endure? Their native fastnesses not more secure Than they in doubtful time of troublous need: Their wrath how deadly! but their friendship sure, When Gratitude or Valour bids them bleed Unshaken rushing on where’er their chief may lead.
			
		

*Canto II, LXV.George Castriot, surnamed Scanderbeg, King of Albania.

----------


## drague

> Problemi more djale i mbare nuk eshte tek cilesite e mira qe posedojme por tek ato te keqiat qe keto 20 vitet e fundit i kemi me teprice. Ju kapni theniet e vizitoreve nder vite e mbase nder shekuj qe si vizitore qe ishin nuk do te thoshin jeni horra por te kunderten.
> Sa per te te iluminuar ndiq cthote instituti luce per shqiperine e para 80 viteve dhe vazhdo ne ditet e sotme se cfare thote interpoli dhe policia britanike perseri per vendin tone te dashur.
> Duam apo sduam jemi shembull per mizorite e tejskashme dhe per kete me vjen keq sepse edhe une jam shqiptar dhe sme vjen aspak mire qe sapo marrin vesh italjanet apo greket, maqedonasit te shohin me mosbesim sepse turra e druve tashme ka rene nga disa kercunj qe kemi akoma.


po ku je ngjizur ti mor djale? :sarkastik: 

ktheu dhe shpetoje Shqiperine o Skenderbe.

----------


## Meriamun

> Problemi more djale i mbare nuk eshte tek cilesite e mira qe posedojme por tek ato te keqiat qe keto 20 vitet e fundit i kemi me teprice. Ju kapni theniet e vizitoreve nder vite e mbase nder shekuj qe si vizitore qe ishin nuk do te thoshin jeni horra por te kunderten.
> Sa per te te iluminuar ndiq cthote instituti luce per shqiperine e para 80 viteve dhe vazhdo ne ditet e sotme se cfare thote interpoli dhe policia britanike perseri per vendin tone te dashur.
> Duam apo sduam jemi shembull per mizorite e tejskashme dhe per kete me vjen keq sepse edhe une jam shqiptar dhe sme vjen aspak mire qe sapo marrin vesh italjanet apo greket, maqedonasit te shohin me mosbesim sepse turra e druve tashme ka rene nga disa kercunj qe kemi akoma.


Pikerisht e hapa kete teme qe secili te sjelle informacion duke u bazuar ne eksperiencat e veta apo me cfare ka lexuar dhe zbuluar neper libra, revista, gazeta, internet etj. Po me ben kurioz se cfare ka thene istituti luce apo interpoli britanik. Ketu mund ti sjellesh qe ti lexojme te gjithe, fundja cdo komb ka te mirat dhe te keqiat e veta.

----------


## Dito

> po ku je ngjizur ti mor djale?
> 
> ktheu dhe shpetoje Shqiperine o Skenderbe.


Lexo me kujdes i uruar dhe do shohesh qe se mohoj por e percaktoj!
Persa i perket kthimit: asnjehere nuk jam larguar dhe asnjehere nuk do largohem. Nuk shpeton vendi me Diton se po te kishte gje ne dore Dito e bente pastrimin me 5 kg tritol i cilesise se pare ne parlament.

----------


## Meriamun

*Byron’s ‘Letters and Journals’ Volume 1: 12 November 1809, PREVESA - ALBANIA
Letter to his Mother*





> My Dear Mother, I have been some time in Turkey: this place is on the coast, but I have traversed the interior of the province of Albania on the visit to the Pascha. I left Malta … on the 21st of September and arrived in eight days at Prevesa. I thence have been about 150 miles, as far as Tepeleen, his Highness’s country palace, where I stayed three days. The name of the Pascha is Ali and he is considered a man of the first abilities: he governs the whole of Albania (the ancient Illyricum), Epirus, and part of Macedonia. His son Vely pascha … governs Morea, and has great influence in Egypt … .
> When I reached Yanina, the capital, after a journey of three days over the mountains, through a country of the most picturesque beauty, I found that Ali Pascha was in Illyricum … He had heard that an Englishman of rank was in his dominions, and had left orders in Yanina with the comandant to provide a house, and supply me with every kind of necesseties, gratis … I have not been permitted to pay for a single article of household consumption… (page 275)
> I shall never forget entering Tepeleen … The Albanians, in their dresses (the most magnificient in the world, consisting of a long white kilt, gold-worked cloak, crimson velvet gold-laced jacket and waistcoat, silver-mounted pistols and daggers)…
> The next day I was introduced to Ali Pascha (p.276), his highness is sixty years old, very fat, and not tall, but with a fine face, light blue eyes, and a white beard; his manner is very kind … he called my Albanian soldier who attends me, and told him to protect me at all hazard; his name is Veseliu, and, like all the Albanians, he is brave, rigidly honest, and faithful; but they are cruel, though not treacherous, and have several vices but no meannesses. They are, perhaps, the most beautiful race, in point of countenance, in the world... (p.277)
> I could tell you I know not how many incidents that I think would amuse you, but they crowd on my mind as much as they would swell my paper, and I can neither arrange them in the one nor put them down on the other, except in the greatest confusion. I like the Albanians much; they are not all Turks, some tribes are Christians. But their religion makes little difference in their manner or conduct… I lived on my route, two days at once, and three days again, in a barrack at Salora …, I have had nothing stolen, and was always welcome to their provision and milk. Not a week ago an Albanian chief … after helping us out of the Turkish galley, feeding us, and lodging my suite, consisting of Fletcher, a Greek, two Athenians, a Greek priest and my companion, Mr. Hobhouse, refused any compensation … and when I pressed him to accept a few sequins, ‘No’, he replied; ‘I wish you to love me, not to pay me’

----------


## Meriamun

> In 3200 BC, there were many, many languages spoken besides Sumerian and Egyptian, but they were not fortunate enough to have a writing system. These languages are just as old. To take one interesting case, the Albanian language (spoken north of Greece) was not written down until about the 15th century AD, yet Ptolemy mentions the people in the first century BC.* The linguistic and archaeological evidence suggests that Albanians were a distinct people for even longer than that. So Albanian has probably existed for several millennia, but has only been written down for 500 years. With a twist of fate, Albanian might be considered very “old” and Greek pretty “new”.


*Elizabeth J. Pyatt, Linguistic PhD.*

----------


## Meriamun

*The Harvard anthropologist Carleton S. Coon* 


> The Harvard anthropologist Carleton S. Coon found a connection between the Illyrians and the Dorians based on his anthropological analyses of the Albanian and Montenegrin population as well as the Sfakian population in Crete. Coon discovered that Montenegro and Albania is highly concentrated Illyrian racial zone and that the Sfakians are directly descended from Doric tribes that invaded Crete from the direction of Macedonia and Illyria. Moreover, he discovered that Albanians, Montenegrins and Sfakians shared many similarities in stature, appearance, language, national costume, belligerent tendencies, tribal orders, and vendettas..

----------

